# iphone contact manager app



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi All. Can anyone direct me to a decent contact manager app for the Iphone.
Thanks in advance.
Devo


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You mean other than "Contacts"?

Or "Address Book" on your Mac?


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*contact manager app*

Yes, I need a separate Contact/Address book for my Iphone. I am on an Corp. exchange server & need a Customer Contact/Address app of some kind. As I can only sync one contact/address book thru the server.
Thanks Brian


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

That's actually a great idea for someone developing an App. A much more versatile contact management application would be sweet. 

Not being able to sync only one group on Mobile Me is the bane of my existence right now!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure why you didn't check the App Store first, but when I put in "Contacts" I get FastContacts, which rearranges contacts based on other criteria (like geographic location), and ABContacts, "a full featured contacts manager" in both Regular ($1.99, on sale right now) and Lite ($0.99) editions.

Check it out.


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Iphone contact app*

I did & they work with the default contact list on your phone, which does work for me. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------

